# will a male platy chase immature platies



## newatthis (May 4, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank w six young platies, one four months old and the others about a month. I have a mature male platy that I segregated a while back becauz he was relentless in chasing the mature females I had at the time. My question, I'm thinking about reintegrating the male into the large tan k, but I don't want to do it if he will harass these young girls/boys. Will he chase them and/or try to reproduce w the four month old? He is in a small tank w some neon tetras and has done well. Eventually I would like to breed more, but I don't want to add stress to the ​community tank by introducing him to soon, or at all, for that matter, since he was so aggressive earlier. Suggestions r appreciated.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Will he chase them and/or try to reproduce w the four month old?"

Yes...

If you were to add one or two more females, he should be less aggressive with his chasing.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

> If you were to add one or two more females, he should be less aggressive with his chasing.



In 99.9% of the cases, yes. But I tried adding in two more females with a relentless male, but he's pretty firm about his favorite female. I'm thinking about giving one or the other away, because he just stresses her out too much!

But... that's not the norm. Still worth a shot to give him some more tail to chase.


----------

